# Too early to leave me, stolen in the night



## d marshmellow (Oct 13, 2014)

I love my bunny but last night I heard some scuttling and what sounded like a bunny scream. I immediately went outside to check on her, and put her from her run into her hutch. But she was gone, she is not one to escape, and I think it is most likely an owl stole her from me just as I heard that sound. 
Marshmellow could still come back if she escaped or something amazing happened, but I think she might just be gone. 

She was the best bunny I ever had, and I was prepared to spend many years more with her. I adopted her a year ago when she was 6 months and was very excited to have a bunny party with her to celebrate our one year together. I worked hard and diligently to build her hutch myself from scratch and to take care of her every day. 

She loved to give me kisses on my nose, lick me, chattered her teeth when I petted her for hours. She loved to hop around inside the house and even did bunny 500s a few times. She loved to snuggle with me, she was so cuddly and cute. She is gone too soon. 

She was so loved.


----------



## pani (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binky free, Marshmellow. ray:


----------



## evil_hare (Oct 13, 2014)

You left a rabbit in an uncovered run at night? *gasp*


----------



## JBun (Oct 14, 2014)

*This is a rainbow bridge thread. Please keep comments limited to support and condolences for this fellow rabbit owner.*


d marshmellow, I'm so sorry for the loss of your bun. It sounds like you really loved your bun, and I'm sure she knew this and had a happy life with you.

Jbun
Health and Wellness Moderator


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Oct 14, 2014)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 15, 2014)

:imsorry:


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry something like this happened to your bun. Rest in peace Marshmellow


----------



## tiff (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry  RIP sweet little bun.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Rest in peace little Marshmallow. How did she get stolen?


----------



## d marshmellow (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks guys 
Occasionally there are a few hours between "night time" and when I actually go to bed and lock the animals in. She really liked staying out late so I never thought it a problem especially in my suburban backyard, and with her having all plant cover and access to her secure hutch. With daylight hours getting shorter and a local fire recently, night predators are active in my area, and being white she was a target. 
I think she was stolen from me by a hungry owl. I was surprised because her run is about 20%-25% uncovered, I suppose she was in that area grazing, since it is frequently where I left her hay. Sure enough I went out today cleaning around that area to find a decapitated mouse.. 
I hear the owl out screeching tonight and have been very careful about my dog, who is smaller than my rabbit was. 

I may be getting a new bun soon since I just cant live without them, though likely won't be able to have the next one as an outdoor since that owls out there snacking on everything!!!


----------



## fannymanson (Oct 28, 2014)

Poor bunny, I am so sorry for your little one. I know you must be so sad to have lost her this way. You have my sincerest condolences.


----------

